#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Gap between header and body on first page

## excelforum123

I am having some formatting trouble. Basically, my header "Introduction" on page 1 won't line up with the rest of the document. I have attached pictures for comparison. How do I fix the Introduction header?

----------

